# Halloween Tragedy



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2008)

> *Police: Shooter feared trick-or-treater was robber                                                                                                                              *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do the words... ID your targets POSITIVELY ID your target before shooting mean anything to this moron?? 
I can hardly think a past drug-dealer suffering from post-traumatic stress when he should know that his lifestyle is going to up the odds of his *** getting shot at. Fact that there was $7500.00 cash for which he had NO explanation for says (to me) that prison didn't do a damn thing to reform him. 

I HOPE, *I HOPE* he gets the death penalty!! Pure and simple. Prison didn't reform him before so what makes anyone think that doing time again for killing a *CHILD* is going to reform him this time around... IF he ever gets out. 

Heart goes out to the mother who was probably having a good time watching her boy out on what was SUPPOSED to be a safe outing. How would she explain it to the little child that was with her that her brother/cousin?? Isn't going to play with her anymore? He looks like he was a pretty smart kid that would've had a LOT of potential... at least a hellva lot more than the bastard that shot him. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081101/ap_on_re_us/trick_or_treat_killing


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a shame and I will pray for the family


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 2, 2008)

Ugh. I'll be praying for these folks.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2008)

Incredicle. How could someone (sober) not know it was Halloween?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2008)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Incredicle. How could someone (sober) not know it was Halloween?


Drug dealers always are paranoid...


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, that's really messed up . 

My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Madness. That is a truly sad story. The shooter needs to be removed from society. I'm saying a prayer for the family.

Franco


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2008)

Beyond sad..


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 3, 2008)

ID your target, keep track of what day it is, and remember that ROBBERS DON'T KNOCK!  Epic Fail.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> ID your target, keep track of what day it is, and remember that ROBBERS DON'T KNOCK!  Epic Fail.



Actually they do.  They knocked for me.  It's typical of criminals who really don't want to deal with people, just take goods; knock loudly first ... if no answer, kick the door in.

Nevertheless, this is an incredible tragedy.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 3, 2008)

Words fail me...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 3, 2008)

My best wishes and hear to goes out to the family and friends for the young man T.J., wo was shot and killed.


Robbers do knock. To see if people are home and to get people to come to the door. Bad guys who go into a Drug dealers house with the purpose of shooting others may not knock. But different intent and level of threat.

Now to the person and I use the term loosely, who shot the weapon, I mean what if he knew the person on the other side of the door. What if it was a friend or someone else dropping by to check on him. This person was not right in the head. I am not sure there would be any possibilities for them with therapy either. 

It is a sad situation. A very sad situation. 


Respect and heart felt wishes the Family of T.J. :asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 3, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Actually they do. They knocked for me. It's typical of criminals who really don't want to deal with people, just take goods; knock loudly first ... if no answer, kick the door in.


 
Good point, but dang - at least wait to see if they proceed to b) kick the door in.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Good point, but dang - at least wait to see if they proceed to b) kick the door in.



Indeed! Or look through the peep hole or out the window!  *Especially on Halloween!!*  Must've been high.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 3, 2008)

More proof of how messed up the world is today. :disgust:


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 3, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Indeed! Or look through the peep hole or out the window! *Especially on Halloween!!* Must've been high.


 
Yup.  Samplin' the wares.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 3, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Indeed! Or look through the peep hole or out the window! *Especially on Halloween!!* Must've been high.


 
...or just plain stupid...or even worse; both. 



masterfinger said:


> Madness. That is a truly sad story. The shooter needs to be removed from society. I'm saying a prayer for the family.
> 
> Franco


 
He had been removed before, and then let back out. Proof that some folks can not function and/or exist in society and therefore must be removed... permanently.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 4, 2008)

Another story of some excuse for a human being destroying himself and taking others, in this case a kid, with him. Sad.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 4, 2008)

This story is a sad and sobering one.  I just went trick-or-treating with my neice and nephew, and most of the houses in the neighborhood we went to were dark.  (Every year before, the neighborhood we went to is usually pretty festive with carports turned into haunted houses.)

It's scary to think of what can happen, especially when that's not one of the things that you would normally be on guard against.  Teenagers egging cars and stealing candy, sure.  But not thugs in a house with the porchlight on shooting through the door, windows, and walls.

Prayers will definitely be said for that family and boy.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 4, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> He had been removed before, and then let back out. Proof that some folks can not function and/or exist in society and therefore must be removed... permanently.


 

Exactly.  How many chances should they get before someone seriously gets hurt?  

He must've just watched the movie "The strangers" and was having a bad drug trip.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder what/how this is going to do/affect on several things.
1. The continuing practice of trick or treating... even in "safer" neighborhoods
2. make an increase of even tougher gun laws - disregarding the fact that it was a paranoid ex-convict drug-dealer, the anti-gun folks will probably use this to help champion their cause
3. more stringent parole/probationary supervision including monthly (warrant) searches of their residences to ensure that they are staying clean, behaved, reformed, rehabilitated or whatever word is popular these days. Will it come to that?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I wonder what/how this is going to do/affect on several things.
> 1. The continuing practice of trick or treating... even in "safer" neighborhoods
> 2. make an increase of even tougher gun laws - disregarding the fact that it was a paranoid ex-convict drug-dealer, the anti-gun folks will probably use this to help champion their cause
> 3. more stringent parole/probationary supervision including monthly (warrant) searches of their residences to ensure that they are staying clean, behaved, reformed, rehabilitated or whatever word is popular these days. Will it come to that?


 

There was an aritcle of a young girl who lobbied her town to be allowed to Trick or Treat. They made it illegal (* Unsure fo the years 15+ *) when a little girl was abducted and killed on Halloween night while trick or treating. The town came together and listened to her speach and or arguements on why it is good for the community and the kids to be able to go out and have fun. 

The City council approved it with caveats. All 7 or 9 police officers would be working and extra volunteers were added from Fire and Emergency response teams to be on the watch. 

I am not sure of the backlash locally but I do not think it will effect those who are long distance away.


----------

